# Considering a Blue Lobster



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

I am considering buying a Blue Hammers for my 38 gallon community tank. Would someone who knows more than I about their behaviour let me know if any of these fish would likely fall prey to those little pincers:

Cardinal Tetras
Red-eye Tetras
Corys
Rubber Plecos
Pineapple Swordtails
Painted Platys
One friendly Crowntail Betta
I just love how they look. I have a nice, vacant hiding rock that he could inhabit and a hardy 2.5" subtrate.

THANKS,
Jon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They eat sleeping fish............


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

That's not good...how about a Flower or Glass shrimp? Do they have any homicidal tendencies?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> They eat sleeping fish............


I'm with Simpte on this one


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

meyerhaus said:


> That's not good...how about a Flower or Glass shrimp? Do they have any homicidal tendencies?


No definitely not, in fact I would recommend it. One thing though I have heard some stores sell very cheap Amazon long prawned shrimp as glass shrimp. These things will attack fish. If you are considering getting a glass shrimp and it has long arms go somewhere else.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks cheseboy! I will definately keep that in mind. We have some very reliable and knowledgable aquaria stores in Cincinnati, so it should not be a problem.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A fellow Ohioan! Many good store in the Cincinnati area (Cincinnati Discus being one of my favorite).


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

If only I had a tank for some Discus...not to mention the money. You can't beat House of Tropicals...but if you go in there you will end up having 30 tanks in your house.

I stick to the Jack's in Western Hills, Monfort Aquarium, and Delhi Pet Center.


----------

